# 99024 - after a procedure



## dstruve (Mar 22, 2012)

Patient comes in for a recheck during their global period after a procedure. You bill out code 99024 with dx. Do you have to send this in to the insurance company (Medicare) as a zero dollar claim or do you just reflect this in the patients records?


----------



## marak0829 (Mar 22, 2012)

You do not send this to any insurance company. Enter it for your billing records only. Sometimes the system can be set up to not print for a certain CPT.
For work comp, ok to bill 99024 with 99081 (Pr-2 report), every 30 days. Or if you splint or inject a patient, attach -25 to 99024 and bill the splint/injection code.


----------



## stheck (Mar 22, 2012)

In obstetrics, we always billed the 99024 with a zero dollar amount for the PPV (post partum visit). Same with GYN procedures...

I think I remember reading something about reporting it for patient care purposes. I don't know...


----------

